# Do your rats usually push your face away when you handle them?



## jerme (May 29, 2012)

And you bring your face close to them? Like when they stick a paw on your face like they're saying "back off". Almost every rat i've ever had done this, but this ONE new rat i got doesn't.. thought it was weird.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Nope my girls don't seem to care. They sniff me and wiggle away after a bit. One of them will shove her face up my nose and give a big sniff or two. Never had them try to shove me away.


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

Sometimes if I'm giving mine too many kisses I'll get a paw to the face


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I like your rat(yolandi) . I have never been able to find any colored like that with the dark tails around me. Only thing I can find are PEW's and the black hooded. She is super cute!


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Always! It's cute.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My girls only push when I turn them over to inspect them.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

no.. not yet anyways. Sounds funny LoL !


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

YES! LOL I was laughing as soon as I saw the name of this thread! My ratties ALWAYS do this to me, whenever they're near my face, they get their paw out, "okay okay I know I'm awesome and cute but seriously, give me some space!"


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

It makes me laugh when my rats do this, a couple of the girls do and my boy Loki, especially him; if I try to kiss him too many times, he quickly gets fed up and shoves me away with a paw. I envision them mentally saying, "Stop it mum, I'm not a baby, you're embarassing me!"


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

They both seem to like being near my face. Margot tries to stick her tongue in my mouth!! Sadie just nibbles at my lips, nose, eyelids..


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

One of my rats will let me kiss her a million times and nuzzle her and she'll never push me away, but my hyper rattie who has little time for anything other than her own agenda and doesn't like to be held for too long always paws me in the face when I try to give her kisses, like she's saying what PurpleGirl said above. It totally looks like they're saying that when mine do it, or something along the lines of, "Mom, not in front of my sister! I have an alpha reputation to maintain now! I don't have time for kisses!"
I think it just depends on the rat.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Out of the three rats I've had, one LOOOOVES kisses, one pushes my face away, and the third would normally push my face away but if I had eaten something yummy (or if he was feeling particularly sweet) he would give me a lot of kisses lol. He would always try to get kisses after I drank the worst things too - coffee, beer, and red bull were apparently especially enticing to him. I think it totally depends on the rats. My rattie who loves kisses is a total lap rat, while my non-kisser is still younger and more independent.


----------

